
Flight sim dev's employee arrested for attempting to smuggle jet fighter manuals - islon
https://www.polygon.com/2019/5/15/18623545/eagle-dynamics-f-16-manual-conspiracy-smuggling-russia
======
jmpman
Is the suggestion that the Russian military doesn’t already have this
material? I understand that it’s illegal, but certainly nobody believes this
is the first time the material has been in Russia. Sounds like an overly
ambitious developer who takes his job seriously.

